# Looking for Intentional Community opportunities



## Rosy Rose (Feb 5, 2019)

I’m traveling in Florida presently yet I’m open to chill opportunities Anywhere USA. I have experience managing a B&B in the past and I’m industrious, reliable, peaceful... don’t let my age put u off, I’m still quite youthful! People tend to take to me quickly and soon I’m adopted as family. Also I’m working on a series of children’s stories focusing on environmental issues. I’ve designed a board game, matching memory card game and can do art therapy in group sessions if that’s something that appeals to you. HIT ME UP W AN OFFER TO JOIN ANY INTENTIONAL COMMUNITY WHERE I MAY BE A GOOD FIT.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm a bit confused. Could you be a little more specific on what it is exactly yer wanting to find.


----------



## Rosy Rose (Feb 5, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> I'm a bit confused. Could you be a little more specific on what it is exactly yer wanting to find.


I’m looking for an intentional community to join. I bring my life experience including managing an inn and art therapy offerings should there be a need for such things like running a hostel, engaging people in art therapy groups or storytelling w children, etc. most communities like to know what a new member is bringing to community. So in a nutshell, I’m seeking my Tribe out there. Does that resolve your confusion?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 5, 2019)

Yup. Crystal clear now.


----------



## japanarchist (Feb 5, 2019)

Have you checked on the intentional community website yet?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 9, 2019)

changed your thread title to make the purpose of this thread a little clearer.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 22, 2019)

We have some in MN. Gotta vet 'em to make sure they're legit, because some use the label to manipulate people.


----------

